
Corporations and OSS Do Not Mix - MitjaBezensek
http://www.coglib.com/~icordasc/blog/2015/11/corporations-and-oss-do-not-mix.html
======
chronid

        When companies do "contribute", it's often not in the  
        best interest of the community, it isn't enough, or 
        it's thoroughly misguided.
    

Too many companies still see free software as free lunch and nothing more. The
companies who do not see it that way think of it as a means to an end and
nothing more.

And that's normal and pretty much obvious, unfortunately.

